# Picking the dressage team order?



## Muffin (2 August 2012)

Loving watching the dressage today, just a question, does anybody know how the team order is chosen? Can't find it explained anywhere. Bit new to dressage and this is the first olympics that I'm totally hooked!!

Thanks


----------



## angelish (2 August 2012)

carl talks about it a little here if thats any help 

http://equestrianteamgbr.blogspot.co.uk/2012/08/77720-for-carl-hester-and-uthopia-who.html


----------

